# Really Bad Day Photos



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Not my machine!!!! Not my Mess Up!!!! Just Thought I would share. A really good friend of mine owns that machine which is for sale!! His son was opperating it when she fliped. He walked away with only a few scratches.........


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

wow glad his son is okay. sad to see a machine torn up like that


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

wow.... hes lucky. thats how my unlce died was a fork lift roll over.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad he is ok. What kind of tracks are those? I have never seen any think like them.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

mercer_me;1336967 said:


> What kind of tracks are those? I have never seen any think like them.


I was thinking the same thing. They look like there homemade.


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks like with those tracks the machine could roll easier. Theres a lot less surface area and they dont seem that strong. Looks like they would be good on pavement or something.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I've never seen pads like that on any excavator big or small, IMO they played a part in the roll over. Looks like someone didn't wanna pay for new tracks so they made these up.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Those track are the junk rubber rapped steel tracks that came on the machine. The rubber is all gone and has been gone for a long time.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, imagine making that call "dad we have a small problem with the excavator "


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Glad the kids ok, and did he lower the asking price since it's now a little more "used"


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

seems to me that if he woulda spent on some tracks (ok they are not cheap), woulda saved on the roll over, and loss of time!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Superior L & L;1337232 said:


> Wow, imagine making that call "dad we have a small problem with the excavator "


That would be a very bad phone call!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

bigbadbrad;1337303 said:


> seems to me that if he woulda spent on some tracks (ok they are not cheap), woulda saved on the roll over, and loss of time!


Ya the tracks where not in the best of shape but that was not the cause of the roll over. He boomed over to the right on a incline and turned the house to the left and all the wieght was on the down hill side of the machine and that was all she wrote. It was a costly mistake...... Thank god no one was hurt. Wish I could of seen them flip it over with the D3G...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1337744 said:


>


Miss the driveway by a hair?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

eh...little tug from my wifes jeep would get that quad axle right out.....


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Better than the guy we pulled out of this truck. He was plowing a narrow road, was backing up and got too close to the edge and went into the pond backwards.

But they pulled it out with a 10 wheeler and then started it up and drove it back to the shop. Only with a Ford! Thumbs Up


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

email'd photos:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Local place that buys junked fords and sells for parts:

not sure what happened but Im sure it wasnt fun!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

more from the ford place:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

emailed photos:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

my own disaster!


























my buddy just sent me this photo from his little farming incident this morning:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

^^^ that sucks ! 

How did you let it go that far ?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

IC-Smoke;1337946 said:


> more from the ford place:


Little rubbing and polishing compound and she'll buff right out.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Those are crazy photos! Let keep the thread going!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

IC-Smoke;1337950 said:


> my own disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happen with that red ford ? bed snapped off ?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

looks like some issues with a gravity wagon, or possibly two wagons.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

He was borrowing the wagon to get the beans out and the right front spindle broke causing the hopper to dive to the dirt then smash into the back of the truck and spill. He's not very happy at the moment!!

Ex gf's uncle was hauling to the mill when a tractor cut him off turning into a field. Tractor driver is ok but was beat up pretty good after being thrown out of the back of the cab. Truck driver had a broken femur.


----------



## granitefan713 (Oct 20, 2007)

IC-Smoke;1338246 said:


> He was borrowing the wagon to get the beans out and the right front spindle broke causing the hopper to dive to the dirt then smash into the back of the truck and spill. He's not very happy at the moment!!
> 
> Ex gf's uncle was hauling to the mill when a tractor cut him off turning into a field. Tractor driver is ok but was beat up pretty good after being thrown out of the back of the cab. Truck driver had a broken femur.


Yikes! Almost looks like he was trying to pass the tractor, when the tractor turned suddenly.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to know where the front half of the tractor went to. Looks like it sheared right off.

That had to of been a high speed collision to have that happen. Really surprised the guy driving the John Deere and Grain Cart isn't dead.

.....


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am surprised the truck driver isnt dead, it looks like it sheared the fifth wheel plate of and shoved the trailer into the cab of the truck. That could have been really, really bad.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

bsharp704;1338517 said:


> I am surprised the truck driver isnt dead, it looks like it sheared the fifth wheel plate of and shoved the trailer into the cab of the truck. That could have been really, really bad.


Ya, no doubt.

Even the motor looks like it was shoved into the cab of the semi. Somebody was looking out for the truck drive.

...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

White Gardens;1338457 said:


> I want to know where the front half of the tractor went to. Looks like it sheared right off.
> 
> That had to of been a high speed collision to have that happen. Really surprised the guy driving the John Deere and Grain Cart isn't dead.
> 
> .....


I'm guessing the cab is next to the photographer. Grain cart and rear axle in the road.

Amazing pic though.

Gotta wonder who was at fault, looks like it could go either way.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, some pretty knarly stuff here.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Heres a couple...


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Those Dubai pics of the flooded construction site don't even look real. Is it??


----------



## thebigB (Sep 26, 2011)

incredible video


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

27 October 2011:
(everybody got out OK)


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

pmorrissette;1338733 said:


> 27 October 2011:
> (everybody got out OK)


I can see the equipment getting out ok, but how dam long did it take for that truck to get out.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

pmorrissette;1338733 said:


> 27 October 2011:
> (everybody got out OK)


Did it flood out that area or did the hill fall apart? I'm guessing both.

....


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Seen these on the road out and about.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

IC-Smoke;1337950 said:


> my own disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah I was in a rush and loaded up at the bottom of the hill then tried to bust azz up the hill but didnt make it very far, grabbed the brakes once the truck stopped but it started to go back so I just rode it out. I was afraid to get out of the truck and look but the tire took the brunt of the impact. lesson learned!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

there are so many worse on here, but this patio was supposed to be 4", pop out with the forks, tamp some RCA and lay pavers. NOT the case. 8", wire, and a 3' deep footing up front for good measure.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Another reason to not buy a old house to fix it up!!

breaking this pad up for a new patio, I thought it was 5", no big deal.... tried to lift it with the BX24.... no go! started digging... :realmad: 18" thick on the front edge down to 7"










I won!










After wrecking the steps I re-designed them and had a buddy come over to help with the stamping but the final product was worth it:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Firepit is a little close to the house isn't it?

...


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

few pics of a railroad bridge taken out
http://www.leaderpost.com/jobs/job-l...236/story.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

This happened to me last summer.



















...


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

What happened to the mower?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

D&JsLawn;1340427 said:


> What happened to the mower?


looks like it caught fire!! :yow!::yow!: haha j/k


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

D&JsLawn;1340427 said:


> What happened to the mower?


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

nicksplowing;1340458 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 no really... how did it start?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

D&JsLawn;1340427 said:


> What happened to the mower?


Fuel line came away from the carb. I think it happened when I made my previous pass and possibly caught it on the bush to the left.

I was cutting along and the mower died, I tried to restart it and WOOOF! I got off the sucker real quick.

As I was getting off I turned around to see if there was anything I could do and that's when I noticed the fuel pouring out of the hose directly onto the muffler. That's when I ran for the extinguisher, but at that point the tires were burning.

I also noticed on the mower that replaced it (Dixie Chopper) that the newer mowers have better hose clamps probably for that reason.

...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Hottest mower on the market


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1338769 said:


> Did it flood out that area or did the hill fall apart? I'm guessing both.
> 
> ....


Landslide while they were working trying to stabilize the area - guess they waited too long to start the work.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

*How not to park a snowplough*

Just found these. They're from 1991. The truck is a 1970's International 2500 with a "triple-nickel" engine and a not-so-careful driver. Mr. Hayes and his towtruck have rescued us more than once.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

..............


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Came across these pictures from a few years back. It wasn't anyone I know, but talk about a really bad day. Could you imagine having to make that call to your boss.... Yeah boss, I'm going to be a little late getting back to the shop tonight. I'm having a problem getting the dump all the way to the lowered position. But don't worry


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

wow...that dump is...i mean wow


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Now that's a plow with some down pressure :laughing:


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW! We have all had bad days, but looking at these pictures reminds me just how lucky we are. Reminds me of the old saying "Slow and steady pace wins the race" Be safe.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

IC-Smoke;1337948 said:


> emailed photos:


OK what happen here???????


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

Dondo;1341648 said:


> Came across these pictures from a few years back. It wasn't anyone I know, but talk about a really bad day. Could you imagine having to make that call to your boss.... Yeah boss, I'm going to be a little late getting back to the shop tonight. I'm having a problem getting the dump all the way to the lowered position. But don't worry


my buddy used to drive for them. Hitting bridge's with the body up seems to happen a lot, seen a lot of pic's anyway and you wonder why the bridge's/over pass's need repair


----------



## grasguy65 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Really Bad Day*

Pics of shop fire 10/10/11, Not a good day!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

grasguy65;1343837 said:


> Pics of shop fire 10/10/11, Not a good day!


damn man, that looks like a real bad day, I hope you were insured & are all good now!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a friend of mine that thought it was a good idea to drive his 2010 F450 4x4 in a field with a load after a day of rain. There also was a dodge with a dump trailer stuck too. They called a guy with a 4300 jd tracor and he got the dodge and dump trailer out but it just couldnt get the 450 out. I brought the track loader over it took care of the job after a bit of messing around. The track loader couldnt do it on its own a first so the tractor was hooked up to the front and the loader was pushing behind the f450. That worked until the tractor got stuck. The f450 got pushed into the back of the tractor! LOL!! No one gave me the signal to shut down! Oh well


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

That make for a bad day clean that truck


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

ahhh mud!


----------

